# How Do I Tell A Genuine Rolex



## LSR (Apr 24, 2012)

My dad recently found this Rolex watch amongst an old box of tools at a local bootsale. I want to know if there is a way of telling whether or not it is genuine. Many Thanks


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

The date magnifyer is wrong, the winding button is wrong, the dial spacing is wrong and they don't do 18k white gold versions of this watch let alone with enormous hallmarks!!

The question to ask is............ If you spent between Â£3,000 and Â£5,000 on a watch, would you take it off and throw it amongst your old shed tools in a toolbox???

Hope you didn't pay mopre than a couple of quid for it..........


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

If it was at a boot sale it is 99.9% certain that it's not real. The bracelet will be flimsy on a fake. Take a look through youtube for "fake Rolex". There are lots of clips on there.

Mike


----------



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

The fact that it also says explorer on the dial when it's trying to be a sub suggests fake.


----------



## LSR (Apr 24, 2012)

Okay I read a thread on the Internet about it and have confirmed that it is fake.


----------



## LSR (Apr 24, 2012)

It's not a big deal as the whole tool box was only Â£5


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

hopefully there was a hammer in the toolbox to use to smash it with? :bangin:


----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)

Fake,..


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like quite an old fake, id be interested to see what movement it has, just out of curiosity......


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

scottswatches said:


> hopefully there was a hammer in the toolbox to use to smash it with? :bangin:


Hahahahah brilliant :notworthy:


----------

